# Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx spring swap?



## chron0s (Jul 19, 2018)

Was watching Drew Brads mains and goals vid and he said he spring swapped his trusty moyu magnetic and also added (stronger) magnets from a xman magnetic bell pyraminx.

He wasn't sure what springs he used - I think he said he originally thought they were yuxin red springs but people told him those don't work in there.

Anyone try to spring swap a moyu magnetic pyraminx?


----------

